# SKEETER PEE PORT



## hounddawg (Feb 3, 2020)

started skeeter pee 1/28/20 , EC-1118 , SSG 1080, i use a cordless drill to stir using a stainless steel mayo stirrer, i start my skeeter pee's with 2 qt lemon juice per 6 gallon water, stirred today as i do everyday during ferment, SG down to 1020, added more yeast energizer and 10 lbs sugar brought me back to 1040, once the alcohol kills my EC -1118 then i add more lemon juice so i end up with 1 qt lemon concentrate per gallon water, then will rack to carboys to clear, takes a couple rckings using a 1 micron filter, when it's ready to bottle i get a 6 & 1/2 carboy pour a fifth of PGA (EVERCLEAR 190 PROOF) INTO THE 6 & 1/2 CARBOY RACK 6 gallon skeeter pee into that, turn my other AIO wine pump, (thanks steve) and bottle , using another 1 micron filter on the bolleing one as well, 1 micron on all whites, 5 micron on all reds, never made a kit, and never made any proper wines,, lol grape type wines, i am sweet country wines to the bone, but they allow me to kick around, and save my neck when i hit a problem,
Dawg


----------



## NorCal (Feb 3, 2020)

Great to see ya @hounddawg, looks like a great project.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 4, 2020)

NorCal said:


> Great to see ya @hounddawg, looks like a great project.


THANK YOU, it makes me feel great to just ease into my wine room , and just putt along with no pressure,


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 8, 2020)

stirred today SG,1.020 so tomorrow i'll sugar backup to 1.040, i'll keep adding till she stalls at 1.040 at which time i'll add the rest of the lemon concentrate and rack to carboys,


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 11, 2020)

stirred again, SG 1.010 , added sugar back to 1,040, getting close to first rack,


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 22, 2020)

my skeeter pee,I racked at 1.040,,, 3#-6 gal, 1#-6&1/2 an 1#-5 gal into carboys to degas and settle, SUN THE 2/23/20,,,,, I will start 2 new threads/projects, banana,pineapple,apple mix and a blackberry, elderberry mix,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 18, 2020)

and these are my 5 carboys of skeeter pee


----------



## hounddawg (May 4, 2020)

skeeter pee port all 5 yellow ones but the 3 in the corner


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 2, 2020)

I went to bed way to early, i awoke at 10;pm so i washed 2 more cases of bottles, then i decided to bottle one carboy of skeeter pee,i put 750ml of 190 proof everclear, and 750 ml of snopes i got years ago in germany, then i put a funnel on my 6 & 1/2 gal bottling carboy, so i put a funnel in it to add a little sugar into it, i stumbled and dumped way to much sugar so i used my cordless to stir it, FSG is, way to high, it is ESG IS 1.85 , so i bottled it and brought one bottle to bed, it is sweet and it is strong, but the extra high ABV and extra sweet , WELL it ain't bad , i would have never done this on purpose but dang two sips and i'm going to bed right now, LATER MY COMPARAIDS I'M DONE, WHEW
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 4, 2020)

i sent 5 bottles of this extra sweet and extra striong skeeter pee port, to my aunt in her latter stages of cancer, she said sleep came long and restful, that makes it all worth wild,,,, knowing i have made her life more bearable make this all extar worth wild, this was a 5 gal carboy run up to the max with EC-1118 , 750 lt, of 190 everclear and 750 ml of snopes from germany, it is not made to party on, i make this solely for sleep, 
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 4, 2020)

Come, sweet Morpheus, come. Best wishes for your aunt.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

i'd bottled one carboy a couple weeks ago, but i racked 4 carboys of skeeter pee port to night;
dawg


----------



## KCCam (Jun 27, 2020)

I had a lot of trouble with the only batch of SP I ever tried, and I liked the Dragon Blood I made better than the SP was tasting anyway, so I wasn't going to try it again. But this sounds very intriguing. I think I'm going to have to give it a try. 
Do you add energizer every time you add sugar? Do you use a certain brand?
My favourite drink is Grand Marnier. I like my whisky neat. I think I would like your SP Port.


----------



## MustyMike (Jun 27, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I had a lot of trouble with the only batch of SP I ever tried, and I liked the Dragon Blood I made better than the SP was tasting anyway, so I wasn't going to try it again. But this sounds very intriguing. I think I'm going to have to give it a try.
> Do you add energizer every time you add sugar? Do you use a certain brand?
> My favourite drink is Grand Marnier. I like my whisky neat. I think I would like your SP Port.


Go easy on the lemon juice before ferment. Add it on in the back end of ferment. Too much in the beginning may stall or prevent the fermentation. Many notes of this in many previous posts. Good luck!... btw I’ve been eyeing dawgs fortified sp for months. Can’t wait to make that knock your socks off type of drink.


----------



## KCCam (Jun 27, 2020)

MustyMike said:


> Go easy on the lemon juice before ferment.


I've been doing a little reading since then too, and came to the same conclusion about the lemon juice... btw, I like my beverages a little "hot" too!


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 27, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I had a lot of trouble with the only batch of SP I ever tried, and I liked the Dragon Blood I made better than the SP was tasting anyway, so I wasn't going to try it again. But this sounds very intriguing. I think I'm going to have to give it a try.
> Do you add energizer every time you add sugar? Do you use a certain brand?
> My favourite drink is Grand Marnier. I like my whisky neat. I think I would like your SP Port.


yep, it's real eazy, you put 6 gallon water, nutrient , energizer to pack directions, add sugar to a SG of 1.085 add only 1 bottle of lemon juice concentrate , pitch EC-1118 yeast, when SG gets to around .996 then add the other 5 bottles lemon concentrate, rack to secondary, once it has degased and cleared then pour your fifth 190 proof into a 6&1/2 carboy then rack your skeeter pee into that, then i add dry sugar and stir using a carboy degasser/ stirrer it's a small stainless rod with 2 plastic wings/paddles stir with drill i take my SG to 1.040 add 1/2 teaspoon potassium metabisulfite (k-meta) stirr, then bottle, now i will not let anyone drink till i explain it taste like lemonade but kicks like a mule, it WILL ambush you,, feel free to ask anything you need to know
dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 27, 2020)

planing to bottle my skeeter pee port today,
dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 27, 2020)

MustyMike said:


> Go easy on the lemon juice before ferment. Add it on in the back end of ferment. Too much in the beginning may stall or prevent the fermentation. Many notes of this in many previous posts. Good luck!... btw I’ve been eyeing dawgs fortified sp for months. Can’t wait to make that knock your socks off type of drink.


Hi Musty..............*ME TOO! * Since my one and only lime SP stalled @ 1.022 despite restarting, I (out of desperation) racked it into the secondary with hopes for the future. I may very well fortify it, like the Dawg, and bottle...............to hell with fermenting it down to .994, etc..* (See, this is desperation rearing its ugly head again!) *_........................_Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 27, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I've been doing a little reading since then too, and came to the same conclusion about the lemon juice... btw, I like my beverages a little "hot" too!


KCCam.......................I am all about the "heat".............bring it on!................I will be starting a Dragon's Blood tomorrow, and any thoughts on how to heat that baby up will be entertained......................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 27, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> yep, it's real eazy, you put 6 gallon water, nutrient , energizer to pack directions, add sugar to a SG of 1.085 add only 1 bottle of lemon juice concentrate , pitch EC-1118 yeast, when SG gets to around .996 then add the other 5 bottles lemon concentrate, rack to secondary, once it has degased and cleared then pour your fifth 190 proof into a 6&1/2 carboy then rack your skeeter pee into that, then i add dry sugar and stir using a carboy degasser/ stirrer it's a small stainless rod with 2 plastic wings/paddles stir with drill i take my SG to 1.040 add 1/2 teaspoon potassium metabisulfite (k-meta) stirr, then bottle, now i will not let anyone drink till i explain it taste like lemonade but kicks like a mule, it WILL ambush you,, feel free to ask anything you need to know
> dawg


Dawg, How much sugar before you stir and degas? Are you saying you bottle immediately? Thanks...................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 27, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, How much sugar before you stir and degas? Are you saying you bottle immediately? Thanks...................Dizzy


no my SSG is 1.085, i let it run dry, then i put in lemon juice in so i have 1 quart of lemon concentrate per gallon of water, after it clears and degasses i keep a extra carboy 6&1/2 everything i bottle goes into this carboy, i pour a fifth of 190 proof pure grain alcohol, aka PGA,, EVERCLEAR,, GEM CLEAR then i put a half teaspoon potassium metabisulfite, then rack my skeeter pee in to that 6&1/2 gallon carboy, then i measure my SG, I keep adding sugar & stirring with cordless drill till i reach a FSG of 1.040, i've never went by weight with sugar, i always use my hydrometer,,,,,just bottled 10 cases today of skeeter pee port, the reason i have a 6&1/2 carboy is every time i rack in to that carboy my vacuum pump pulls out co2 plus i filter both directions, racking or bottling, every time i use my pump i am filtering and degassing both directions, i rack out of secondary, then clean that carboy, then rack back into that same carboy, so each racking and filtering degassing is doubled that way, and filtered and degassed even more come bottling time,, 
dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 27, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> KCCam.......................I am all about the "heat".............bring it on!................I will be starting a Dragon's Blood tomorrow, and any thoughts on how to heat that baby up will be entertained......................Dizzy


use K1V-1116 or EC-1118, run SSG up to 1.085 to 1.100, i double up my fruit or berries so no rocket fuel taste, but it zings that head,,,,
dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 27, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, How much sugar before you stir and degas? Are you saying you bottle immediately? Thanks...................Dizzy


no i let my skeeter pee sit for a month or 2, vacuum racking or stirring with a drill, my skeeter pee port is clear degassed and dry, then i add a fifth of 190 proof to a larger carboy and 1 teaspoon potassium metabisulfite, then i rack my skeeter pee port into the larger carboy, then i add sugar stirring with drill and adding more sugar till i reach a FSG=final specific gravity ) of 1.040 using my hydrometer, the only thing i ever weight is my fruits an/or berries, 
Dawg


----------



## KCCam (Jun 28, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> KCCam.......................I am all about the "heat".............bring it on!................I will be starting a Dragon's Blood tomorrow, and any thoughts on how to heat that baby up will be entertained......................Dizzy


The 1 batch I made, and the 2 I am almost ready to clear, I started at SG 1.110. They should ferment down to about 0.990 or lower, giving about 16% ABV. On my first batch I used 32 oz Real Lemon, 9 lbs triple berry, 1.5 lbs raisins, and 5 over-ripe frozen bananas with skin. I backsweetened with 1/2 cup per gallon.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 28, 2020)

KCCam said:


> The 1 batch I made, and the 2 I am almost ready to clear, I started at SG 1.110. They should ferment down to about 0.990 or lower, giving about 16% ABV. On my first batch I used 32 oz Real Lemon, 9 lbs triple berry, 1.5 lbs raisins, and 5 over-ripe frozen bananas with skin. I backsweetened with 1/2 cup per gallon.


that dog oughta hunt,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 28, 2020)

KCCam said:


> The 1 batch I made, and the 2 I am almost ready to clear, I started at SG 1.110. They should ferment down to about 0.990 or lower, giving about 16% ABV. On my first batch I used 32 oz Real Lemon, 9 lbs triple berry, 1.5 lbs raisins, and 5 over-ripe frozen bananas with skin. I backsweetened with 1/2 cup per gallon.


golden or regular raisins? 
Dawg


----------



## MustyMike (Jun 28, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> golden or regular raisins?
> Dawg


do you have a preference? I used golden because I figured they would add tannin and have less influence on the flavor and color. I’m shooting for a light colored wine though.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 28, 2020)

MustyMike said:


> do you have a preference? I used golden because I figured they would add tannin and have less influence on the flavor and color. I’m shooting for a light colored wine though.


no i was hoping to learn from you, i use golden too.. every post i've read use golden, i'd like to know the pros and cons, i know the dark taste best to eat, but aside from that, i look and read wondering, 
dawg


----------



## KCCam (Jun 28, 2020)

I got them from Costco (Canada) a year ago. I haven't seen them there since. I think they were Sultana, which I believe are "Golden". It might be interesting to try a batch with each. Maybe next time.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 28, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I got them from Costco (Canada) a year ago. I haven't seen them there since. I think they were Sultana, which I believe are "Golden". It might be interesting to try a batch with each. Maybe next time.


yes i chop or blend mine then put them in the freezer for awhile, and yes i try about anything i think about, but i never thought about trying 2 small batches, today i bottled 10 cases SPP, tomorrow DDDB, then i got several to get racked, filtered then put back for some a couple years, this fall i'll be putting some elderberry for 8 to 10 years, uh good Lord willing, i get them golden at ebay or amazon,
dawg


----------



## KCCam (Jun 28, 2020)

I just added mine to the "squeeze bag" straight from the package. But I like your idea. I've heard freezing fruit helps, and chopping them up I'm sure would too.


----------



## MustyMike (Jun 28, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I just added mine to the "squeeze bag" straight from the package. But I like your idea. I've heard freezing fruit helps, and chopping them up I'm sure would too.


I mashed mine along with the fresh fruit I added to my mix. As long as you add it early enough the pectic will take care of the rest. Don’t make this too hard on yourself.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 28, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I just added mine to the "squeeze bag" straight from the package. But I like your idea. I've heard freezing fruit helps, and chopping them up I'm sure would too.


yes i use to just freeze them then this year i broke my 1880 press plate, so i went to busting them up, unlike most i never use a bag, i put my fruit or berries in my must, i have a Kraft stainless steel mayonnaise stirrer, it's a ton more work but just my belief that i get more flavor and everything else, when it is time to separate everything is like a mush, heck maybe i am just simple minded,, lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 28, 2020)

oh i i never try to over work myself,, lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 28, 2020)

well at least we only have to please ourselves
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 28, 2020)

MustyMike said:


> Go easy on the lemon juice before ferment. Add it on in the back end of ferment. Too much in the beginning may stall or prevent the fermentation. Many notes of this in many previous posts. Good luck!... btw I’ve been eyeing dawgs fortified sp for months. Can’t wait to make that knock your socks off type of drink.


Hi Mike, looking back now I think that's where I went wrong with my SP. I was so excited to be finally making it that I added all three bottles of lime concentrate at the beginning instead of the two that the receipe called for. That explained why my attempts to restart were a total failure! But, as you probably have already read, I racked it into the secondary @ 1.022 and after it clears (if it does) I will add the high proof alcohol. The highest proof I could get here in the Newark area (Giant Eagle) was 140 proof. Can you get Dawg's 190 proof up in Mansfield? I am starting a DB today. As I write this I am boiling/sanitizing my mesh straining bags..........................Toodles, Dizzy


----------



## MustyMike (Jun 28, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Hi Mike, looking back now I think that's where I went wrong with my SP. I was so excited to be finally making it that I added all three bottles of lime concentrate at the beginning instead of the two that the receipe called for. That explained why my attempts to restart were a total failure! But, as you probably have already read, I racked it into the secondary @ 1.022 and after it clears (if it does) I will add the high proof alcohol. The highest proof I could get here in the Newark area (Giant Eagle) was 140 proof. Can you get Dawg's 190 proof up in Mansfield? I am starting a DB today. As I write this I am boiling/sanitizing my mesh straining bags..........................Toodles, Dizzy


I believe I’ve seen 190 in Kroger’s and rite-aids near me.


----------



## KCCam (Jun 28, 2020)

We get it here in Edmonton, no problem. I use it for making my own liqueurs.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 28, 2020)

heck anymore on my skeeter pees i only put 1 LEMON CONCENTRATE in until just before i rack into secondary ...then i add 5 lemon concentrate so i have 6 lemon concentrates per 6 gallon of water
dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 29, 2020)

MustyMike said:


> I believe I’ve seen 190 in Kroger’s and rite-aids near me.


Good to know. I will check both places my next time to Mt. Vernon........................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 29, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> no i let my skeeter pee sit for a month or 2, vacuum racking or stirring with a drill, my skeeter pee port is clear degassed and dry, then i add a fifth of 190 proof to a larger carboy and 1 teaspoon potassium metabisulfite, then i rack my skeeter pee port into the larger carboy, then i add sugar stirring with drill and adding more sugar till i reach a FSG=final specific gravity ) of 1.040 using my hydrometer, the only thing i ever weight is my fruits an/or berries,
> Dawg


Morning Dawg...............At what point in the above directions do you add the final bottles of lemon concentrate? When you are adding the 190 proof?...............Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 29, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Morning Dawg...............At what point in the above directions do you add the final bottles of lemon concentrate? When you are adding the 190 proof?...............Dizzy


just before i rack from my ferment barrel,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 29, 2020)

when skeeter pee is clear and ready to bottle i pour my 190 proof into my 6 & 1/2 carboy then i add 1/2 teaspoon potassium metabisulfite, then i rack my cleared skeeter pee on top of thar, then i check my SG AND add sugar as needed, stirring with drill until my SPP 's SG is 1.040 then straight to bottle,,


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 1, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Morning Dawg...............At what point in the above directions do you add the final bottles of lemon concentrate? When you are adding the 190 proof?...............Dizzy


sorry i miss read your question, no when i'm ready to rack out of the ferment i add the rest o, f the juice, when that clears and i'm ready to bottle, then i add my PGA and k-meta to my designated 6.5 gallon carboy then rack the cleared and degassed skeeter pee on top of icedt, then i back sweeten to taste, i only use my hydro meter to get to the level of sweetness i want, all my other wines are balanced for taste and effect, but my skeeter pee port i drink a little come bedtime,,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 1, 2020)

ok i got 12 cases of skeeter pee port,,, put back, and some laid out for nighty nite,, lol
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 1, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> KCCam.......................I am all about the "heat".............bring it on!................I will be starting a Dragon's Blood tomorrow, and any thoughts on how to heat that baby up will be entertained......................Dizzy


 
Adding rum might kind of make it taste like a daiquiri! Now I'm thinking I might try a version like that . You could go Dawg's route and do grain alchol...I personally don't want mine that "hot" though 

I've fortified my lime SP with lime rum and mint to get my Mojito version and I've also made a Margarita version with tequila but I made that one a little too strong for my liking.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 1, 2020)

MustyMike said:


> Go easy on the lemon juice before ferment. Add it on in the back end of ferment. Too much in the beginning may stall or prevent the fermentation. Many notes of this in many previous posts. Good luck!... btw I’ve been eyeing dawgs fortified sp for months. Can’t wait to make that knock your socks off type of drink.



If this new batch of lime SP stalls out like the last, I'm definitely going to go with the method of adding part of the juice on the back end. I've successfully made it before by adding all at the beginning, up until my last batch. I haven't checked my SG on the current one in a couple days so I'll take a peek today with my fingers crossed.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 1, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Adding rum might kind of make it taste like a daiquiri! Now I'm thinking I might try a version like that . You could go Dawg's route and do grain alchol...I personally don't want mine that "hot" though
> 
> I've fortified my lime SP with lime rum and mint to get my Mojito version and I've also made a Margarita version with tequila but I made that one a little too strong for my liking.


lemon and pineapple both hides the heat, and as stated about half a coffee cup at bedtime puts the lights out and stretches how long each bottle lasts,,,
Dawg


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Jul 2, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Adding rum might kind of make it taste like a daiquiri! Now I'm thinking I might try a version like that . You could go Dawg's route and do grain alchol...I personally don't want mine that "hot" though
> 
> I've fortified my lime SP with lime rum and mint to get my Mojito version and I've also made a Margarita version with tequila but I made that one a little too strong for my liking.


Do you use about 1 1/2 cup of rum infused with mint to make your Mojito version ? Going to bottle regular Skitter Pee today(just my second batch) and wanted to try the mojito version next.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 2, 2020)

For those of you who have been following my stuck SP ferment (stuck @ 1.022).........................I have an update. You may recall, I racked it into a secondary and placed it in the garage, not really expecting a whole lot. Yesterday I noticed it was foaming and actively fermenting..........go figure! Nothing new except it was placed in a cooler area than when I was trying to get it "unstuck". The lesson to be learned here, I think, is *NEVER GIVE UP.*.........SEE WHAT FATHER TIME WILL DO!.........................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 2, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Adding rum might kind of make it taste like a daiquiri! Now I'm thinking I might try a version like that . You could go Dawg's route and do grain alchol...I personally don't want mine that "hot" though
> 
> I've fortified my lime SP with lime rum and mint to get my Mojito version and I've also made a Margarita version with tequila but I made that one a little too strong for my liking.


Another way of creating new, and different takes on the SP OR DDDB, for that matter, would be to create the receipe per directions, and then to* individual *glasses splash mint-infused rum?, tequila?, etc.?......................................Dizzy


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 2, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Another way of creating new, and different takes on the SP OR DDDB, for that matter, would be to create the receipe per directions, and then to* individual *glasses splash mint-infused rum?, tequila?, etc.?......................................Dizzy



I'll continue to make my Mojito wine with the additions in the carboy because I love it that much. But like I mentioned, the margarita SP version isn't my favorite because it's too strong for me. Thankfully though I have some friends who love it! So it would definitely be smart to add rum or whatever enhancements to a glass of traditional DB or SP first to make sure it's liked well enough to have a whole batch in the cellar. I think I'll taste test a daiquiri version of DB tonight


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 2, 2020)

Darrell Hawley said:


> Do you use about 1 1/2 cup of rum infused with mint to make your Mojito version ? Going to bottle regular Skitter Pee today(just my second batch) and wanted to try the mojito version next.


Hi  I actually started with a lime SP for my Mojito and added about 2 cups of the mint infused rum. This last time I actually used lime rum and it turned out really good. That might be a good choice since you are starting with a regular SP. Here's my actual additions...

2 cups mint infused lime rum (I used a good amount of dried mint for the infusion)
1 can of frozen limeade concentrate
Sugar to gravity of 1.010
Cap full of mint extract
Cap full of rum extract
5 drops of green food color

I also add a package of mojito Crystal Light but you can't find that anymore. Another option might be like a mojito cocktail mixer or just leave it out.

Hope this helps or gives you some ideas!


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 2, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> For those of you who have been following my stuck SP ferment (stuck @ 1.022).........................I have an update. You may recall, I racked it into a secondary and placed it in the garage, not really expecting a whole lot. Yesterday I noticed it was foaming and actively fermenting..........go figure! Nothing new except it was placed in a cooler area than when I was trying to get it "unstuck". The lesson to be learned here, I think, is *NEVER GIVE UP.*.........SEE WHAT FATHER TIME WILL DO!.........................Dizzy



Wow, who would have think! I've always tried to warm up the environment when something wasn't fermenting well so would never have thought that the opposite would apparently help. Or was it just giving it time, do you think? Whatever it was, that's awesome news


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 3, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Hi  I actually started with a lime SP for my Mojito and added about 2 cups of the mint infused rum. This last time I actually used lime rum and it turned out really good. That might be a good choice since you are starting with a regular SP. Here's my actual additions...
> 
> 2 cups mint infused lime rum (I used a good amount of dried mint for the infusion)
> 1 can of frozen limeade concentrate
> ...


Val, I haven't seen lime rum, but I will be on the look out next time to town. I did, however, copycat your idea on infusing rum, but I used *fresh* mint from my garden, set the bottle of 100 proof rum (w/mint leaves) in the sun for a few days. Since my SP evidently is restarting "on its own" in my garage, I will wait for it to ferment out before backsweetening. You and I have exchanged posts on the green food coloring, if you remember.? Well, I found a natural food coloring for *LIME GREEN , *which I have ordered for the SP. I, personally, didn't like the *MINT GREEN* color that regular green food coloring provided.......just my preference, but whatever floats our boat, right?............................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 3, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Wow, who would have think! I've always tried to warm up the environment when something wasn't fermenting well so would never have thought that the opposite would apparently help. Or was it just giving it time, do you think? Whatever it was, that's awesome news


Thanks, Val, I am so looking forward to trying this wine.!! Dunno if it was the cool temp, or father time, or the good Lord takin-a-likin to me, but I am thrilled.! Also, I have found the most amazing, fun label to apply for those gift bottles I will give to family. No friends to give to............all church folk who don't imbibe............their loss! LOL...........................Dizzy


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 3, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Thanks, Val, I am so looking forward to trying this wine.!! Dunno if it was the cool temp, or father time, or the good Lord takin-a-likin to me, but I am thrilled.! Also, I have found the most amazing, fun label to apply for those gift bottles I will give to family. No friends to give to............all church folk who don't imbibe............their loss! LOL...........................Dizzy



I would love to see a pic of the label!

I'm about the opposite...no close family to share my wine with but I have lots of friends who like it. Before Covid, we spent at least one night a week sitting in the kitchen or on the patio with a few bottles. Between not being able to do that and having lots of time to make wine, my cellar is overflowing...not that I'm complaining about having a full cellar or anything


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 3, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Val, I haven't seen lime rum, but I will be on the look out next time to town. I did, however, copycat your idea on infusing rum, but I used *fresh* mint from my garden, set the bottle of 100 proof rum (w/mint leaves) in the sun for a few days. Since my SP evidently is restarting "on its own" in my garage, I will wait for it to ferment out before backsweetening. You and I have exchanged posts on the green food coloring, if you remember.? Well, I found a natural food coloring for *LIME GREEN , *which I have ordered for the SP. I, personally, didn't like the *MINT GREEN* color that regular green food coloring provided.......just my preference, but whatever floats our boat, right?............................Dizzy


 
That's pretty cool! Would you send me the link for the food coloring so I can check it out? And of course, I need pictures when it's done 

Last year, I used fresh mint from my backyard pot for the infusion but decided to try the dried this time. The lime rum I found was from Bacardi. It's got a bit of sweetness to it so it's kind of yummy to taste on it's own


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 3, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> For those of you who have been following my stuck SP ferment (stuck @ 1.022).........................I have an update. You may recall, I racked it into a secondary and placed it in the garage, not really expecting a whole lot. Yesterday I noticed it was foaming and actively fermenting..........go figure! Nothing new except it was placed in a cooler area than when I was trying to get it "unstuck". The lesson to be learned here, I think, is *NEVER GIVE UP.*.........SEE WHAT FATHER TIME WILL DO!.........................Dizzy


I just checked my lime Skeeter and it finished fermenting at .988. It was already starting to clear in the primary so I've been racking and treating this morning. I went what I thought was easy on my backsweeten but it ended up a little higher than I wanted at 1.016. It's still a long way from @hounddawg 's 1.040 though so I figure I'm good . After being so paranoid about my ferment, it did great even with adding all the lemon and lime juice up front. Waiting 24 hours after mixing up the batch before pitching the yeast in addition to slowly adding must to yeast before pitching it must have been the key.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 3, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I just checked my lime Skeeter and it finished fermenting at .988. It was already starting to clear in the primary so I've been racking and treating this morning. I went what I thought was easy on my back sweeten but it ended up a little higher than I wanted at 1.016. It's still a long way from @hounddawg 's 1.040 though so I figure I'm good . After being so paranoid about my ferment, it did great even with adding all the lemon and lime juice up front. Waiting 24 hours after mixing up the batch before pitching the yeast in addition to slowly adding must to yeast before pitching it must have been the key.


i have heard so many say they have no problems starting SP or other high acid wines, , so i know it is true and that i am a butter knife in a drawer of steak knives, but i add just a little at the start of the ferment
and the rest when the ferments starts to slow
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 3, 2020)

It's


hounddawg said:


> i have heard so many say they have no problems starting SP or other high acid wines, , so i know it is true and that i am a butter knife in a drawer of steak knives, but i add just a little at the start of the ferment
> and the rest when the ferments starts to slow
> Dawg



Your's is probably the smarter way to go as you aren't taking any chances!


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 4, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I would love to see a pic of the label!
> 
> I'm about the opposite...no close family to share my wine with but I have lots of friends who like it. Before Covid, we spent at least one night a week sitting in the kitchen or on the patio with a few bottles. Between not being able to do that and having lots of time to make wine, my cellar is overflowing...not that I'm complaining about having a full cellar or anything


Val, I would love to send you a picture, but I don't know how to do so. What about if I tell you the site, and describe what it looks like?................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 4, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I just checked my lime Skeeter and it finished fermenting at .988. It was already starting to clear in the primary so I've been racking and treating this morning. I went what I thought was easy on my backsweeten but it ended up a little higher than I wanted at 1.016. It's still a long way from @hounddawg 's 1.040 though so I figure I'm good . After being so paranoid about my ferment, it did great even with adding all the lemon and lime juice up front. Waiting 24 hours after mixing up the batch before pitching the yeast in addition to slowly adding must to yeast before pitching it must have been the key.


Val, my stuck ferment is still bubbling away in the cool garage. Can't wait for it to stop fermenting so I can take a SG and proceed to bottling....................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 4, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> That's pretty cool! Would you send me the link for the food coloring so I can check it out? And of course, I need pictures when it's done
> 
> Last year, I used fresh mint from my backyard pot for the infusion but decided to try the dried this time. The lime rum I found was from Bacardi. It's got a bit of sweetness to it so it's kind of yummy to taste on it's own


Hi Val, I ordered them from Amazon (12 colors), and I have not received them yet (scheduled to be delivered 7/2) When they come in I will message you. ........ Dizzy


----------



## robert81650 (Jul 4, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i have heard so many say they have no problems starting SP or other high acid wines, , so i know it is true and that i am a butter knife in a drawer of steak knives, but i add just a little at the start of the ferment
> and the rest when the ferments starts to slow
> Dawg


Your supply is on its way. Should get it first of week.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 4, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Hi Val, I ordered them from Amazon (12 colors), and I have not received them yet (scheduled to be delivered 7/2) When they come in I will message you. ........ Dizzy


Val, I had a few minutes before getting ready for a 4th party......purchased colors from Amazon. Brand name: *LIMINO,* FDA certified. 12 colors.
*Colors: * Lime, Kiwi, Green Apple, Purple Cabbage, Blueberry, Grape, Lemon, Tangerine, Strawberry, Pitaya ? (a rose color), Mangosteen ? (a purple color) and Black Currant. Hope this helps.....................Dizzy


----------



## KCCam (Jul 4, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Val, I would love to send you a picture, but I don't know how to do so. What about if I tell you the site, and describe what it looks like?................Dizzy


@DizzyIzzy - I started a conversation with you. I think I could help you figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Jul 5, 2020)

Skeeter Pee question. First batch I made went great. No problems with fermenting, added DualFine and degassed, went clear almost within 24 hours, tasted great. 2nd batch of Skeeter Pee - Fermented with no problem, added DualFine, 48 hours later and nothing dropped. Added another DualFine. waited 48 hours and noting dropped. Tried Sparkollod which I have never used before. 48 hours and it was clear, but now it dropped everything, there was hardly any lemon flavor at all and will add more lemon to see if will taste normal. Any idea why this would happen ?


----------



## KCCam (Jul 5, 2020)

Darrell Hawley said:


> Skeeter Pee question. First batch I made went great. No problems with fermenting, added DualFine and degassed, went clear almost within 24 hours, tasted great. 2nd batch of Skeeter Pee - Fermented with no problem, added DualFine, 48 hours later and nothing dropped. Added another DualFine. waited 48 hours and noting dropped. Tried Sparkollod which I have never used before. 48 hours and it was clear, but now it dropped everything, there was hardly any lemon flavor at all and will add more lemon to see if will taste normal. Any idea why this would happen ?


Maybe you should start a separate thread... but you must have done something different. Did you take notes? I think you jumped the gun a bit with your extra doses. I would wait a week, minimum, before being concerned. Did you taste it before adding any fining agents? I don’t think flavour can “drop out.”


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 5, 2020)

Darrell Hawley said:


> Skeeter Pee question. First batch I made went great. No problems with fermenting, added DualFine and degassed, went clear almost within 24 hours, tasted great. 2nd batch of Skeeter Pee - Fermented with no problem, added DualFine, 48 hours later and nothing dropped. Added another DualFine. waited 48 hours and noting dropped. Tried Sparkollod which I have never used before. 48 hours and it was clear, but now it dropped everything, there was hardly any lemon flavor at all and will add more lemon to see if will taste normal. Any idea why this would happen ?



I agree with @KCCam. I've had wine start to clear within 48 hours but other times it takes quite a bit longer. It depends on the temperature of the room too. I've never heard of the flavor dropping out either but maybe someone else had more experience with that.


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Jul 5, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I agree with @KCCam. I've had wine start to clear within 48 hours but other times it takes quite a bit longer. It depends on the temperature of the room too. I've never heard of the flavor dropping out either but maybe someone else had more experience with that.


Thanks for the info. My fault for not tasting before adding the clearing agents. It went so well the first time that I just let things roll. I will start another batch soon and will taste and take better notes to make things come out ok. Again, thanks for the input.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 5, 2020)

Darrell Hawley said:


> Thanks for the info. My fault for not tasting before adding the clearing agents. It went so well the first time that I just let things roll. I will start another batch soon and will taste and take better notes to make things come out ok. Again, thanks for the input.



I did the same thing last time I made it... going off the fact that my previous batch turned out so good, I wasn't as meticulous and I ended up with my ferment stalling at 1.008. We live and learn


----------



## KCCam (Jul 5, 2020)

Darrell Hawley said:


> Thanks for the info. My fault for not tasting before adding the clearing agents. It went so well the first time that I just let things roll. I will start another batch soon and will taste and take better notes to make things come out ok. Again, thanks for the input.


Hey, I ain’t “faulting” you! Lol. Just looking for clues. Add more lemon juice (and possibly sugar) to taste: I bet it will be wonderful. I’ve only tried SP once, and I had so much trouble fermenting and clearing it that I turned it into high proof (well, maybe 32 proof — 16%) Dragon Blood. I’ve learned a lot since then, and plan on giving it another go. Thanks @hounddawg !


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 5, 2020)

Darrell Hawley said:


> Skeeter Pee question. First batch I made went great. No problems with fermenting, added DualFine and degassed, went clear almost within 24 hours, tasted great. 2nd batch of Skeeter Pee - Fermented with no problem, added DualFine, 4ch 8 hours later and nothing dropped. Added another DualFine. waited 48 hours and noting dropped. Tried Sparkollod which I have never used before. 48 hours and it was clear, but now it dropped everything, there was hardly any lemon flavor at all and will add more lemon to see if will taste normal. Any idea why this would happen ?


i usually on skeeter pee and dragons blood use dura fine and give it from 10 to 14 days before i rack them everything else i use time on, i rack every 3 months from 1 to 2 years on except for my straight elderberry, which i rack for about a year, then bulk age for several more years,,
Dawg


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 5, 2020)

Skeeter Pee not clearing with DualFine is almost always due to CO2 in your wine. Take out a small amount, put it in your hydrometer test jar, convert it with your hands and give it a good shake. When you remove your hand, I bet you will hear a pop or a whoosh of had escaping and often you see lots of foam. Get rid of that and you should be good to go. Why is this batch different? Every batch is different.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 5, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> For those of you who have been following my stuck SP ferment (stuck @ 1.022).........................I have an update. You may recall, I racked it into a secondary and placed it in the garage, not really expecting a whole lot. Yesterday I noticed it was foaming and actively fermenting..........go figure! Nothing new except it was placed in a cooler area than when I was trying to get it "unstuck". The lesson to be learned here, I think, is *NEVER GIVE UP.*.........SEE WHAT FATHER TIME WILL DO!.........................Dizzy


7/5 update on stuck SP ferment..........................Today SG was at 1.000 and still fermenting slightly. I reracked into another carboy and the splashing rack gave off alot of foam................I am a happy camper!!...........................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 5, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> sorry i miss read your question, no when i'm ready to rack out of the ferment i add the rest o, f the juice, when that clears and i'm ready to bottle, then i add my PGA and k-meta to my designated 6.5 gallon carboy then rack the cleared and degassed skeeter pee on top of icedt, then i back sweeten to taste, i only use my hydro meter to get to the level of sweetness i want, all my other wines are balanced for taste and effect, but my skeeter pee port i drink a little come bedtime,,,
> Dawg


Dawg, are you adding 1/2 tsp or 1 tsp of K-meta when you are readying for bottling?......................Dizzy


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 5, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, are you adding 1/2 tsp or 1 tsp of K-meta when you are readying for bottling?......................Dizzy



Not Dawg, but both of those amounts are more than I would think you would add add bottling time. I would expect 1/4 tsp of kmeta. And maybe none, depending on when you last added it.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 5, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, are you adding 1/2 tsp or 1 tsp of K-meta when you are readying for bottling?......................Dizzy


i add, 1/2 ts at rackings. and 1 ts at end.
but when writing about it sometimes i state it backwards, 
Dawg


----------



## KCCam (Jul 5, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Skeeter Pee not clearing with DualFine is almost always due to *had dull *in your wine.


I expect @cmason1957 means *CO2.*


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 5, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Not Dawg, but both of those amounts are more than I would think you would add add bottling time. I would expect 1/4 tsp of kmeta. And maybe none, depending on when you last added it.


hum, i'll try lighter, oxidation worried me, i picked up the habit reading on here for a long time, i either , added none, or just at bottling, for a few years i did not add any at anytime, and never had any trouble,, is it more of a problem with grapes, since i read on more grape threads since country wines we are so few,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 5, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I expect @cmason1957 means *CO2.*


i stir with a drill , in both agents,
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 5, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> hum, i'll try lighter, oxidation worried me, i picked up the habit reading on here for a long time, i either , added none, or just at bottling, for a few years i did not add any at anytime, and never had any trouble,, is it more of a problem with grapes, since i read on more grape threads since country wines we are so few,,,
> Dawg



I've only ever added 1/4 tsp. but I don't bulk age so that's why I feel comfortable with that amount.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 5, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I've only ever added 1/4 tsp. but I don't bulk age so that's why I feel comfortable with that amount.


i'm confused, are we now talking, co2 or finingings? not from you Val, but from the last 4 or 5 posts, lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 5, 2020)

so, i can safely go back to no potassium metabisulfite at rackings and 1/4 at bottling, with my health, i am planning to supply my own wake,  , and don't wish to have bad wine served, of course, i am onary, very onary, and will try to drink it up and leave a ,,BRING YOUR OWN SIGN ,,,
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 7, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i usually on skeeter pee and dragons blood use dura fine and give it from 10 to 14 days before i rack them everything else i use time on, i rack every 3 months from 1 to 2 years on except for my straight elderberry, which i rack for about a year, then bulk age for several more years,,
> Dawg


Dawg, why Durafine and not Sparkalloid?........................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 7, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Not Dawg, but both of those amounts are more than I would think you would add add bottling time. I would expect 1/4 tsp of kmeta. And maybe none, depending on when you last added it.


Thanks,cmason.......................seems like there is a differing of opinion being noted here on the forum: what's a youngster supposed to do? LOL....................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 7, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I expect @cmason1957 means *CO2.*


KC, I thought the same thing after I pondered on it for awhile......................Dizzy


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 7, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, why Durafine and not Sparkalloid?........................Dizzy



I'll just jump in. I think it's certainly a personal preference or opinion based on what a winemaker has experienced regarding past performance of one over the other. I've had great results with Durafine so it's my fining of choice


----------



## KCCam (Jul 7, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, why Durafine and not Sparkalloid?........................Dizzy


I’m not Dawg, but there is much discussion about it in the forum. @dangerdave did a side-by-side test some time ago. Generally, sparkaloid is cheaper, but harder to use, and many people find after it seems perfectly clear they get a very fine wispy sediment in their bottles. I think a lot has to do with what you are fermenting and how long you are willing to let it clear. Most people I’ve heard that have tried the kieselsol/chitosan combination (DualFine / SuperKleer / Claro K.C.) never go back. Including Danger Dave! His recipe calls for sparkaloid, but he wrote it before he tried SuperKleer.


----------



## KCCam (Jul 7, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Thanks,cmason.......................seems like there is a differing of opinion being noted here on the forum: what's a youngster supposed to do? LOL....................Dizzy


I understand the best way is to measure the SO2 in your wine and calculate the proper dose. But over-doing it a bit doesn’t hurt, so most use a “rule-of-thumb.” I’ve seen 1/4 tsp every racking or second racking when bulk aging, and 1/2 tsp at bottling. Note that the 1/4 tsp when racking does not apply when racking during fermentation.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 7, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I understand the best way is to measure the SO2 in your wine and calculate the proper dose. But over-doing it a bit doesn’t hurt, so most use a “rule-of-thumb.” I’ve seen 1/4 tsp every racking or second racking when bulk aging, and 1/2 tsp at bottling. Note that the 1/4 tsp when racking does not apply when racking during fermentation.



I would only add 1/2 tsp at bottling to something that I planned to age somewhat and if I had done a racking not to long before bottling, say to filter (which I don't do with skeeter pee), a week or so before bottling, I would not add any more. Particularly given the somewhat low PH of skeeter pee, adding 1/4 every racking is probably overkill.


----------



## KCCam (Jul 7, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Particularly given the somewhat low PH of skeeter pee, adding 1/4 every racking is probably overkill.


Yes you're right, I guess I was think more for regular grape wine. I think Dawg might, but you generally wouldn't likely be bulk-aging SP either, would you?


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 7, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> Your supply is on its way. Should get it first of week.


dang man, now that is a supply, nice, i got 3 kinds ready, will send them, will let you know when i do, and when i bottle i'll have a few more kinds i'll send then,,,


DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, why Durafine and not Sparkalloid?........................Dizzy


it was what i tried first, and never tried anything else. all my other wines i age from a year to 2 years, except my straight elderberry, which gets much longer, so nothing but my quick drinkers get finings, all the rest time and gravity takes care of. lol,,, so you like Sparkolloid better, i recon i need to check it out, i bought some bentonite once, sill have it some where, just never used it, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 7, 2020)

KCCam said:


> Yes you're right, I guess I was think more for regular grape wine. I think Dawg might, but you generally wouldn't likely be bulk-aging SP either, would you?


to me bulk aging SP, is 3 to 4 weeks, quick drinker,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 7, 2020)

i am a deep woods southerner, my phrases and grammar are different than others, lol,, don/t get me wrong i had to learn when i worked the road as a Mall Rat,,, i dealt with state and city officials and multi-billionaire developers.
but i am now back to my roots, and as happy as a hawg in mud,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 9, 2020)

KCCam said:


> I’m not Dawg, but there is much discussion about it in the forum. @dangerdave did a side-by-side test some time ago. Generally, sparkaloid is cheaper, but harder to use, and many people find after it seems perfectly clear they get a very fine wispy sediment in their bottles. I think a lot has to do with what you are fermenting and how long you are willing to let it clear. Most people I’ve heard that have tried the kieselsol/chitosan combination (DualFine / SuperKleer / Claro K.C.) never go back. Including Danger Dave! His recipe calls for sparkaloid, but he wrote it before he tried SuperKleer.


KC, That's good to know. I think once I have finished my supply of Sparkalloid I will start using the Superkleer (just to be on the safe side). To date the Sparkalloid is clearing really well.....................Dizzy


----------



## KCCam (Jul 9, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> KC, That's good to know. I think once I have finished my supply of Sparkalloid I will start using the Superkleer (just to be on the safe side). To date the Sparkalloid is clearing really well.....................Dizzy


I’m betting once you try it you won’t go back. Much easier to use, and the sediment seems more compact, so it doesn’t get pulled into the racking cane as easily so you don’t have to leave as much behind when you rack.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 10, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> KC, That's good to know. I think once I have finished my supply of Sparkalloid I will start using the Superkleer (just to be on the safe side). To date the Sparkalloid is clearing really well.....................Dizzy


like KC i use super clear or dualfine, both the same just different brand names
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 10, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> I would only add 1/2 tsp at bottling to something that I planned to age somewhat and if I had done a racking not to long before bottling, say to filter (which I don't do with skeeter pee), a week or so before bottling, I would not add any more. Particularly given the somewhat low PH of skeeter pee, adding 1/4 every racking is probably overkill.


yep i think on the potassium sorbate vs potassium metabisulfite, i had got it confused, with each other, i dug out my notes, of which i keep very few, now as for fining i only use finings on quick drinkers, i get a little of i as well as confuse my threads, most know i have a very shafted spine, and i take for my back but only when not drinking, i get for home use 4 mg of Hydromorphone, every six hours, but my life is great, every morning i thank the lord for every day, as for anyone worried by my meds and alcohol, i have hashed it all out with my doctors,,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 4, 2020)

well heck I'm starting to worry, all my skeeter pee port behind the recliner is dwindling away, I'm fixing to ask to see DNA lol, i can't remember enough kinfolk to lower my stash so much, unbelievably looks like I'm going to put on more before spring, 
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Dec 4, 2020)

Ah ha, the wine gremlins at work. Left my cellar and went to your house to help get rid of your supply. LOL, Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 6, 2020)

Arne said:


> Ah ha, the wine gremlins at work. Left my cellar and went to your house to help get rid of your supply. LOL, Arne.


oh man, i took innovatory today, way worse than originally thought, several case boxes empty, outta 14 cases skeeter pee port i got 3 cases of skeeter pee port and 8 bottles of skeeter pee port XXX,, the later is skeeter pee port but with some extra Snopes added, cant remember what kind, beings it was in German, i got some lemon concentrate today, frige me a running, i drink maybe 5 glasses a week, 
thinking about selling off family members as paper weights, so @Arne my friend just where is your cellar, lol...  
Dawg


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 6, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> the later is skeeter pee port but with some extra Snopes added, cant remember what kind, beings it was in German,
> Dawg



Hey Dawg, you gotta watch out for that German Snopes. I hear that stuff is sometimes not good to put in your wine. You gotta go with the Polish Snopes to be certain. ☺


----------



## Arne (Dec 6, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> oh man, i took innovatory today, way worse than originally thought, several case boxes empty, outta 14 cases skeeter pee port i got 3 cases of skeeter pee port and 8 bottles of skeeter pee port XXX,, the later is skeeter pee port but with some extra Snopes added, cant remember what kind, beings it was in German, i got some lemon concentrate today, frige me a running, i drink maybe 5 glasses a week,
> thinking about selling off family members as paper weights, so @Arne my friend just where is your cellar, lol...
> Dawg


Lol, in the basement but you are always welcome to stop by and check it out. Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 10, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Hey Dawg, you gotta watch out for that German Snopes. I hear that stuff is sometimes not good to put in your wine. You gotta go with the Polish Snopes to be certain. ☺


i tried to get some Polish Snopes, but they corked the bottles before they racked, but i did sell them a 100 lb bag of powdered water, to get powdered water to work you just add water, 
Dawg  can't fool me, i was born that way ,,lol i think they should change this forums name to NUTTS ARE US,,,


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 20, 2020)

well i almost made it thru 2020, but no cigar,,,
so just before this year ends good Lord willing I'm going to start another 36 gallons plus extra for topping off extra's,,, of skeeter pee port,,,, technically it wont be wine till 2021,,,,, LMFAO,,,
Dawg


----------



## Johnd (Dec 21, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> well i almost made it thru 2020, but no cigar,,,
> so just before this year ends good Lord willing I'm going to start another 36 gallons plus extra for topping off extra's,,, of skeeter pee port,,,, technically it wont be wine till 2021,,,,, LMFAO,,,
> Dawg


Dawg, I’m fairly certain that once you add yeast to must and the first yeast cell converts sugar to alcohol, it’s wine, so you‘ve got more 2020 vintage wine. 
Me? Didnt make a drop of the stuff this year. There will be no 2020 vintage wine in my cellar, at least not home made wine.....


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 21, 2020)

Johnd said:


> Dawg, I’m fairly certain that once you add yeast to must and the first yeast cell converts sugar to alcohol, it’s wine, so you‘ve got more 2020 vintage wine.
> Me? Didnt make a drop of the stuff this year. There will be no 2020 vintage wine in my cellar, at least not home made wine.....


yep, yet again you're right, and i hate to hear you did not craft this year, i dropped out for a couple years to thin down the crowd, vintner is a relaxion for me,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 11, 2021)

whelp ,, i got another 30 gallons or so of skeeter pee going, i think peach will be next in line,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 6, 2021)

OK, yes i knew better, but did it stop me ?
NOPE,, my ferment on my last batch of skitter pee after about 3 weeks is down to SG 1.010,,
since,, I've been on antibiotics , and i knew i would not feel like racking for a while i lowered the temp with a SSG of 1.060, of course i hit it midway with more yeast energizer, and yeast nutrient, got better then 30 gallons, so going into secondary's will be 5#-6's of skitter pee, 12 gallons of apple from secondary to next carboy and another 12 gallon of spiced apple, got enough peach concentrate for 24 gallons but will use all that concentrate for 18 gallons, and have decided to go ahead and bottle some banana that has been bulking close to 14 months now, al l the rest I'm bulk aging are all reds so they got from 9 to 15 months to get them to 2 years bulk aging,
funny, when you got wine everywhere you'd think you'd be drinking all the time, it is rare for me to sip on a glass during the day, but 1 to 2 glasses at night,, well 3 weeks outta a month anyway,,,
Dawg


----------



## KCCam (Mar 6, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> i lowered the temp with a SSG of 1.160,


OK, that must be a typo, probably 1.060 right? But nice to hear from you again, Dawg. How are you doing?


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 7, 2021)

KCCam said:


> OK, that must be a typo, probably 1.060 right? But nice to hear from you again, Dawg. How are you doing?


I'm better thank you, and yes, my laptop is getting sticky keys and i got fat fingers, lol,, thanks for pointing out my mistake, i sure don't wish to cause a noob to have a bad experience, the more of us,,, the better i feel, i know i am addicted to crafting wines,, i always wonder why someone would have a wine cellar with more wines then i could drink, now that is my dream, i am planning ,, to cut a door way between the 2 bedrooms, one for wine storage, and my wine lab, both will be kept to different temps, storage cooler, ferment warmer, i am also looking into a fiber glass storm shelter, as long as the top is better then 3 feet below ground, it will keep a cool temp with out need of cooling the or heat, ,,,, and of course in stormy weather, well ,, I'll just say I'd keep a cork screw down there, the
the doorway of the bedrooms ,, i'll do this year, and after i've decide on either a fiberglass storm shelter o r something else, to place underground like a aluminum cargo container,
Dawg


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Mar 7, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> I'm better thank you, and yes, my laptop is getting sticky keys and i got fat fingers, lol,, thanks for pointing out my mistake, i sure don't wish to cause a noob to have a bad experience, the more of us,,, the better i feel, i know i am addicted to crafting wines,, i always wonder why someone would have a wine cellar with more wines then i could drink, now that is my dream, i am planning ,, to cut a door way between the 2 bedrooms, one for wine storage, and my wine lab, both will be kept to different temps, storage cooler, ferment warmer, i am also looking into a fiber glass storm shelter, as long as the top is better then 3 feet below ground, it will keep a cool temp with out need of cooling the or heat, ,,,, and of course in stormy weather, well ,, I'll just say I'd keep a cork screw down there, the
> the doorway of the bedrooms ,, i'll do this year, and after i've decide on either a fiberglass storm shelter o r something else, to place underground like a aluminum cargo container,
> Dawg


Glad to see that you are back, doing what you like best. Enjoy


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 7, 2021)

Darrell Hawley said:


> Glad to see that you are back, doing what you like best. Enjoy


Thank You, and man i got irons in the fire all the way around it, 
but,,,, I'd have it no other way,,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 8, 2021)

just racked into secondary 31 gallons of skitter pee,
Dawg


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Mar 9, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> just racked into secondary 31 gallons of skitter pee,
> Dawg


Dawg - is this one of the wilderness signs that it's going to be a long hot summer ?


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 17, 2021)

[QUOTE="KCCam, post: 788333, member: 4039
OK, that must be a typo, probably 1.060 right? But nice to hear from you again, Dawg. How are you doing?
[/QUOTE]
FRIST my periods, and commas now my math,, GEEZ ,,, LMFAO
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 17, 2021)

Frist i know some get worked up,,, at my ways, but yawl did tell me to suit myself, 
so i pulled the cork on some 20 month old skeeter pee port, i shit you not i can put this in a pitcure in the fridge, and you'd never know that this is not the kids drink,,,, oh so smooth as silk, 6 quarts lemon juice to 6 gallon water, and a fifth of 180 proof PGA, MAN am i proud of it,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 17, 2021)

well it may be as smooth as silk, but it kicks like a mule, i needed something extra to sleep last night, i'm getting me a much smaller skeetet pee drinking glass
Dawg


----------



## Arne (Sep 18, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> well it may be as smooth as silk, but it kicks like a mule, i needed something extra to sleep last night, i'm getting me a much smaller skeetet pee drinking glass
> Dawg


LOL, quart mason jar instead of a half gal. Careful with that stuff. Arne.


----------

